# Anhänge in Kontakten Outlook



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2003)

hallo leute,
ich hab von irgendwoher anhänge in meinen kontakten. da steht dann drunter "geburtstag von büro". ich hatte meinen rechner vor kurzem neu installiert, weil er völlig verseucht war. jetzt hab ich Norton 2003 drauf, aber die kontakte hatte ich auf ner cd gesichert und wieder eingespielt (geht nicht anders, da ich die aus beruflichen gründen brauche). hat irgendwer sowas schonmal gehört und weiß, was das ist?
gruß finelissa


----------



## Karl Napp (27 Januar 2003)

Hier handelt es sich um eine "Ereignis-Serie" in Outlook. Da sich ein Geburtstag eigentlich jährlich wiederholt, zeigt Dir Outlook dieses an. Du kannst diese Verknüpfung (eingebettetes Objekt) bedenkenlos mit Rechtsklick öffnen. Das sich daraufhin öffnende Fenster sollte selbsterklärend sein.

Gruß. Karl Napp


----------



## Finelissa (8 Februar 2003)

*hmmm*

hallo karl,
zunächst mal danke für die antwort.
aber: es sind geburtstage, die ich nicht eingegeben habe. z.B. "geburtstag von büro" oder "geb. von zuhause" und so. außerdem waren alle daten 31.12. 
gruß finelissa


----------

